# Still following the mask rules?



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Well, I see things have changed around here. Got a new car just after I quit driving 14 months ago. Only put 2,400 miles on it. So, I’ve got some miles to burn. Been checking the app and seeing surge fares every day like the ones we only used to see on New Year’s Eve in my area. So, I’m thinking about making some trips. I’m in Florida. How are drivers here handling the mask mandate? Masks have pretty much disappeared. Since I’m fully vaccinated, I’m not worried about COVID. On the other hand, I’m not real thrilled with the idea of some kid with a mask sitting behind me. Yes, I know I could upgrade my left-handed shooting skills. LOL. Are most Florida drivers still wearing masks and upholding the masked passenger policy?


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Still need masks here in California.. But if a passenger doesn’t wear a mask, I won’t say anything since I’m vaccinated And don’t want any incident of verbal or physical abuse for enforcing the mask policy, not worth it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ddelro219 said:


> Still need masks here in California.. But if a passenger doesn’t wear a mask, I won’t say anything since I’m vaccinated And don’t want any incident of verbal or physical abuse for enforcing the mask policy, not worth it.


Same here. I don't care much if the pax doesn't wear a mask. If they ask if they have to I tell them no. I still wear mine though. Even if the pax says I don't have to. I wouldn't take a chance with that. If you get reported for not wearing it you could get deactivated.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Less and less pax bother with masks anymore in Tucson market....keeping in mind that sooo many businesses dropped (or are dropping) that mandate and even those that left it in place are barely enforcing it so...at this stage, the RS "mask mandate" is not gonna work in my market (pax don't even left home with a mask) unless I hand a mask to pax as they enter my car, instruct them to wear it, etc OR cancel out the majority of my rides due to "not masking"...I continue to mask up and have no problem with the occasional pax who does as well, but I think the whole thing will continue to fade away while U/L technically keeps the policy in place (which pax ignore) to comply with public transportation regulations.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Ylinks said:


> I’m not real thrilled with the idea of some kid with a mask sitting behind me.


So you'd be thrilled if they weren't wearing a mask and coughed incessantly? Whatever twisted feelings float your boat.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

ddelro219 said:


> I won’t say anything since I’m vaccinated


But see it isn't just about you. It's about how many ever people get into your vehicle and share the same space. And it's drivers like you that make non-compliant people be combatant with drivers who are still properly following the protocol.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Rapid decrease in RS pax wearing masks around my area, Central Virginia. I don't say anything.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> But see it isn't just about you. It's about how many ever people get into your vehicle and share the same space. And it's drivers like you that make non-compliant people be combatant with drivers who are still properly following the protocol.


Studies have shown transmission thru surfaces very low risk.l Unless you’re doing handstands in a public bathroom and then sucking on your thumbs. Then that’s your own problem this is a respiratory virus after all. Obviously no two different pax are sharing the same space at the same time. My car is kept well ventilated with or without pax. Theres very minimal risk here to the next pax.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Rapid decrease in RS pax wearing masks around my area, Central Virginia. I don't say anything.


This is gonna become more and more of a thing, that pax are not wearing masks, dont have them and see no reason to accept one because its not required anywhere else (aside from public transportation).

Drivers are gonna face a decision this month, to: a) not require pax to mask, b) require them to mask and then prepare to cancel the majority of their rides, and hope this model is profitable, c) keep off the road because begging pax to mask just isn't worth it. 

Oh, and dont expect any guidance coming down the chute from U/L...other then they (in theory) continue to require pax and drivers to mask either way (and good luck implementing that)...until its no longer required on buses, trains, planes, etc.


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

ddelro219 said:


> Studies have shown transmission thru surfaces very low risk.l Unless you’re doing handstands in a public bathroom and then sucking on your thumbs. Then that’s your own problem this is a respiratory virus after all. Obviously no two different pax are sharing the same space at the same time. My car is kept well ventilated with or without pax. Theres very minimal risk here to the next pax.


Thank you for posting something based on facts. The other fear being driven around is the idea that immune people are spreading covid. Covid is a common cold. You get colds and other diseases from people who are still in their contageous phase that are about to get sick. You get sick from sick people. Yeah 1 out of million immune people might spread covid. But is that a number worth worrying about? In San Diego over 2 million people have been vaccinated. There is 1 reported case of a death from Covid from a person who was vaccinated. So what was the headlines all over? Vaccinated person dies of Covid! Be afraid! Be very afraid! It's going to take a while for the irrational fears to die down. Quite a while. 

I'm vaccinated and I stopped enforcing the mask rule last weekend. On Tuesday the mask rule exists for California.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Same here. I don't care much if the pax doesn't wear a mask. If they ask if they have to I tell them no. I still wear mine though. Even if the pax says I don't have to. I wouldn't take a chance with that. If you get reported for not wearing it you could get deactivated.


I was reported on Lyft last week. I just got a nice email notice reminding me to wear the mask. So I've been wearing it again. I don't know how many warnings they give before deactivation.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I picked up a healthy looking man from the hospital the other day. He got in with his mask on, so I asked him if he required me to wear a mask (I don't mind to wear it if they say yes). To that, he asked if I had been vaccinated yet. Taken aback, I told him that I don't share private medical information with persons that I've only just met. He snorted and said I should wear a mask, and said "We better keep these windows open too." when it was, at that time, raining heavily. He sheepishly rolled the window back up after a minute of being rained on.

I wonder if reality will ever set in for these idiot bugmen. They're so emotionally invested in this psy-op, I don't think they could handle the whiplash... the divergence between the real world and the covid cult is too vast. I wish they would stay in their little bug hole apartments and leave normal people alone.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On July 1st our province is removing all covid restrictions of any kind, or so we have been told by our politicians, since we are over the 70% vaccination rate with our population, and our hospitalized cases are all way below any previous number.......well under 100 in the ICU's against a pop of 4.6MM.

Problem is, will Uber have their act together and have the app sorted out by then as well for our market ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

70 percent of pax wear masks here 
I ask if its ok i dont wear it . if they say no i cancel 
Then i click pax had zero mask


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> I picked up a healthy looking man from the hospital the other day. He got in with his mask on, so I asked him if he required me to wear a mask (I don't mind to wear it if they say yes). To that, he asked if I had been vaccinated yet. Taken aback, I told him that I don't share private medical information with persons that I've only just met. He snorted and said I should wear a mask, and said "We better keep these windows open too." when it was, at that time, raining heavily. He sheepishly rolled the window back up after a minute of being rained on.
> 
> I wonder if reality will ever set in for these idiot bugmen. They're so emotionally invested in this psy-op, I don't think they could handle the whiplash... the divergence between the real world and the covid cult is too vast. I wish they would stay in their little bug hole apartments and leave normal people alone.


You were the jerk when he asked about vaccination. That's a perfectly reasonable question to ask someone you're sharing an enclosed space with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Helpmehome said:


> I'm vaccinated


Thank you for doing that.



Helpmehome said:


> Covid is a common cold.


The common cold doesn't kill 600,000 Americans in one year.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> Well, I see things have changed around here. Got a new car just after I quit driving 14 months ago. Only put 2,400 miles on it. So, I’ve got some miles to burn. Been checking the app and seeing surge fares every day like the ones we only used to see on New Year’s Eve in my area. So, I’m thinking about making some trips. I’m in Florida. How are drivers here handling the mask mandate? Masks have pretty much disappeared. Since I’m fully vaccinated, I’m not worried about COVID. On the other hand, I’m not real thrilled with the idea of some kid with a mask sitting behind me. Yes, I know I could upgrade my left-handed shooting skills. LOL. Are most Florida drivers still wearing masks and upholding the masked passenger policy?


There is still a federal mandate (and some states, too) for masks in taxis, rideshare, and public transportation.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the mask is one thing but trying to stick 4 in an X isint gonna happen unless they show me jefferson,and only if i like the way they are doing it. attitude can take a hike


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> 70 percent of pax wear masks here
> I ask if its ok i dont wear it . if they say no i cancel
> Then i click pax had zero mask


you are so combative on every little issue it's a wonder you can put together 5 rides in 10 hours


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> the mask is one thing but trying to stick 4 in an X isint gonna happen unless they show me jefferson,and only if i like the way they are doing it. attitude can take a hike


Jefferson, I need at least Hamilton. Besides who carries Jefferson's these days?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Jefferson, I need at least Hamilton. Besides who carries Jefferson's these days?


this is vegas bro ..EVERYONE has cash


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> this is vegas bro ..EVERYONE has cash


I get that, but does everyone really carry $2 bills?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I get that, but does everyone really carry $2 bills?


i stand corrected i meant andrew jackson..lol...your right 2 dollar bills are rare these days. i actually inherited like 40 or 50 of them from my parents


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I really don't care if people wear masks or not. I've never reported any passengers for not wearing masks...even back in January when the virus was spreading like wildfire. I'd just roll down a couple windows and let a cold Midwestern breeze take care of it all.

That was much easier than dealing with the whiny babies who felt wearing masks was exactly like being put into the gas chamber at Bergen-Belsen. Mentally ill people will always scream about their freedoms being violated, so I just took that opportunity away from them. Uber wasn't going to do anything to them anyhow, so what difference would it really make?

Now that transmission rates are down in most places, the mask thing isn't even worth discussing any more. The people who got the vaccine will be just fine, and the whiny snowflakes who get their medical advice from Alex Jones will soon be intubated. It's a win-win for all of society.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Every pax in Chicago has all of a sudden been vaxxed, its a miracle, amen hallelujah. Im just amazed that EVERY pax got the jab, that sure was the best marketing strategy ever. Could you imagine having a business where EVERY person in America wanted your product and bought it all in a few months.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Now that about half the U.S. is vaccinated, we're starting to get some data that's interesting.

Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.

I'm glad I signed up for one of the studies, so I got mine early. First one in September, second one in November.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.


The sad part is, even that simple and direct correlation of data will make these anti-vaxxers more determined to be stupid. They are like toddlers in preschool, crying because somebody is making them eat a vegetable. Dying of COVID because you refused the vaccine makes you a hero to Trump...even though Trump himself already admitted to getting the vaccine in January.

These people are a great danger to themselves and an overwhelming danger to a functional society. Hopefully, nature does us all a big favor with this Delta variant, and finally shows them the door.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> The sad part is, even that simple and direct correlation of data will make these anti-vaxxers more determined to be stupid. They are like toddlers in preschool, crying because somebody is making them eat a vegetable. Dying of COVID because you refused the vaccine makes you a hero to Trump...even though Trump himself already admitted to getting the vaccine in January.
> 
> These people are a great danger to themselves and an overwhelming danger to a functional society. Hopefully, nature does us all a big favor with this Delta variant, and finally shows them the door.


Well, I won't wish dying on them. But it does annoy the cr** out of me that they're the ones delaying getting this thing finally over with.

And for the record, Trump had his hospitalization from covid before the election in November last year. It's one of the things that swung a few votes away from him.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, I won't wish dying on them. But it does annoy the cr** out of me that they're the ones delayed getting this thing finally over with.
> 
> And for the record, Trump had his hospitalization from covid before the election in November last year. It's one of the things that swung a few votes away from him.


These people are actively spreading a virus in the psychotic pursuit of making some sort of political statement. Death is a rather fitting end to people bent on being so reckless.

Yes, Trump was hospitalized in October 2020 for COVID. He also was administered the vaccine in January of this year when he was still president:









Trump urges all Americans to get COVID vaccine: 'It's a safe vaccine' and it 'works'


Former President Trump urged all Americans to get the coronavirus vaccine in a 'Fox News Primetime' exclusive interview on Tuesday, touting its efficacy as both 'a safe vaccine' and "something that works."




www.foxnews.com





All the anti-vaxxers are claiming you don't need to get vaccinated if you've already had COVID. Their hero, Donald Trump, apparently thinks they are full of crap because he got his vaccine anyway. This is why having one crazy person trying to lead a group of even crazier people leads to chaos.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Now that about half the U.S. is vaccinated, we're starting to get some data that's interesting.
> 
> Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.
> 
> I'm glad I signed up for one of the studies, so I got mine early. First one in September, second one in November.


NJ just had its first day since this all started with zero Covid19 hospital deaths.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> NJ just had its first day since this all started with zero Covid19 hospital deaths.


That's great news!! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.


That couldn't be some scare tactic manipulation to the unvaccinated to get jabbed could it? No, no.
Just like all the new reports that the ones now most in danger are the young people and kids. You know, the next group they're trying to get jabbed.

Info is being manipulated, just like mask efficiency, death from/with Covid, etc.
Snap out of it !

Can you people really not see the moving goal posts and shifts in alarmist reporting toward the groups they're trying to get the jab?
Disgusting complicit vax pushers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That couldn't be some scare tactic manipulation to the unvaccinated to get jabbed could it? No, no.


No, as a matter of fact, it's the truth.

Can't stand the truth, apparently, I see. Got it. The facts of the matter don't happen to agree with your fantasy version of the world.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> But see it isn't just about you. It's about how many ever people get into your vehicle and share the same space. And it's drivers like you that make non-compliant people be combatant with drivers who are still properly following the protocol.


Drivers are not responsible for pax wearing a mask. The pax is the responsible party.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You were the jerk when he asked about vaccination. That's a perfectly reasonable question to ask someone you're sharing an enclosed space with.


Stupidest comment I’ve seen today.

where do you draw the privacy line? Do I need to inform pax of my cancer? How about my IBS? Herpes anyone?Do I need to inform pax of a previous heart attack? Or the occasional cramp in my right leg? What about HIV?

Wholly pile of bat shit crazy, Batman


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Now that about half the U.S. is vaccinated, we're starting to get some data that's interesting.
> 
> Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.
> 
> I'm glad I signed up for one of the studies, so I got mine early. First one in September, second one in November.


So you missed several key changes to the covid statistics. 

vaccinated people are not tested despite being “carriers”—-healthy un-vaxxed are tested.

vaccinated people are NOT death-matched —-healthy people and covid survivors continue to be death-matched.

the PCR testing for healthy people is exponentially more sensitive than the new rules for vaxxed PCR testing. 40+ cycle threshold vs 28 CT

CDC has already stated at least once along the way that over 40% of covid deaths were ppl who never saw a doctor or were tested.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Now that about half the U.S. is vaccinated, we're starting to get some data that's interesting.
> 
> Seems that almost exclusively the people dying from covid are unvaccinated.
> 
> I'm glad I signed up for one of the studies, so I got mine early. First one in September, second one in November.


Inci


rkozy said:


> The sad part is, even that simple and direct correlation of data will make these anti-vaxxers more determined to be stupid. They are like toddlers in preschool, crying because somebody is making them eat a vegetable. Dying of COVID because you refused the vaccine makes you a hero to Trump...even though Trump himself already admitted to getting the vaccine in January.
> 
> These people are a great danger to themselves and an overwhelming danger to a functional society. Hopefully, nature does us all a big favor with this Delta variant, and finally shows them the door.


not getting the covid shot does not make you an anti-vaxxer 

i suffered from covid for 8wks and it took a few months to regain strength and taste/smell.Given the SCIENCE surrounding ADE, coupled with the EUA status, I will not entertain this particular vaccine.

Does not liking Gin suddenly make the alcoholic an NON-alcoholic. The answer is know. All liquors are not created equal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> vaccinated people are not tested despite being “carriers”—-healthy un-vaxxed are tested.


BS

Vaccinated people are almost never tested because they almost never get sick.



Diamondraider said:


> CDC has already stated at least once along the way that over 40% of covid deaths were ppl who never saw a doctor or were tested.


If you get run over by a bus and die, do you really need to see a doctor for someone to know what killed you?

But lets suppose for the moment that half of those 600,000 people died from something else. That still leaves 300,000 who died as a direct result of contracting covid. That's many times more than influenza, not to mention the relatively tiny numbers from the common cold.



Diamondraider said:


> not getting the covid shot does not make you an anti-vaxxer


Yes, in most cases, it does. There are very few adults in this country who have for real medical reasons not to get vaccinated.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Inci
> 
> not getting the covid shot does not make you an anti-vaxxer


It definitely makes you part of the problem for the continuing spread of COVID-19, which is a deadly virus. I'd much rather end this pandemic quickly than invent illegitimate reasons for not doing my part to stop it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, I was in Kroger the other day, and if you have been vaccinated you don't have to wear a mask. I asked a store employee if they needed to see proof of vaccination and he said no, they don't require proof. I've been vaccinated buuuuut...

Then I heard some very loud coughing coming from the produce section and looked over to see a maskless guy hanging onto his cart and bent over hacking. None of the other maskless shoppers moved away from him but the masked ones fled. 

Screw that. I put my mask on. 😷 Regardless of Covid, the flu, bronchitis, viral pneumonia and the common cold are still contagious.

Also, those germs can and do linger on car interior surfaces.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> BS
> 
> Vaccinated people are almost never tested because they almost never get sick.
> 
> ...


Every child in this country has a medical reason not to get vaccinated.

and now that the vaccine producers must add inflammatory heart issues to the warnings for children, I think a parent should be reported to social services if they dive this shot to a minor and they have an adverse reaction.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> It definitely makes you part of the problem for the continuing spread of COVID-19, which is a deadly virus. I'd much rather end this pandemic quickly than invent illegitimate reasons for not doing my part to stop it.


The pandemic was over early last winter. The political process is what you are referring to coming to an end.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Every child in this country has a medical reason not to get vaccinated.
> 
> and now that the vaccine producers must add inflammatory heart issues to the warnings for children, I think a parent should be reported to social services if they dive this shot to a minor and they have an adverse reaction.


Stop making stuff up.

The only reason kids aren't getting vaccinated yet is because the vaccines were tested on adults first.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Stop making stuff up.
> 
> The only reason kids aren't getting vaccinated yet is because the vaccines were tested on adults first.


I didnt give a reason kids are not being vaccinated. You are conflating YOUR thoughts with MY actual statements.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

The delta variant is running rampant through out LA county never take that mask off in your car when passengers enter... people think covid-19 is over..******ed


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I think this coming winter will be the true determining factor of whether the Covid is over or not. Right now the weather is warm. Everyone is outside and most restaurants/events have open windows if not still outdoor seating. 

We will see when folks start spending more time indoors and are around one another again if the new variants of Covid are able to take a stronghold and once again force us back into another shut down.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Doctors enthusiastically recommended tobacco, asbestos and thalidomide until they were shown to kill people and produce babies without arms. Always trust the science.

Covid-19 and its variants were designed as bioweapons. In case you haven't noticed how screwed up everything is, the biowarfare is working.

The Chinese Communist Party benefits from this. Corrupt politicians benefit from this, as it allows them to muck up elections so badly we need forensic audits to figure out what the hell happened. Our mainstream media is complicit in building up the fear so everyone obeys rules that will kill them. Megalomaniacs like Bill Gates love the idea of forcing deadly vaccines on the world's population because there are just too many people.

A woman carrying her baby into the 20th week has a 12% chance of miscarriage, until she is vaccinated at which point it rises to 82%.

Get this in your head. Doctors lie to you. TV lies to you. Politicians lie to you. If there is profit or power to be gained they will lie to you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Get this in your head. Doctors lie to you. TV lies to you. Politicians lie to you. If there is profit or power to be gained they will lie to you.


And the moon landing never happened, either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That couldn't be some scare tactic manipulation


..it's the truth. But I get it. Trump didn't tell you, so it must be a lie.

All the hospitals are in on it; red or blue states. Big big conspiracy.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

All these entities have their reasons to promote an overblown hoax. From the hospital's point of view, even if you died in a motorcycle accident, if you also had covid in your blood the hospital could claim $13,000 on the insurance. And you'd be counted as a covid death.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> And the moon landing never happened, either.


I'll have to admit I'm still on the fence on this one. While it's possible we went, why did we not return for several decades?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> I'll have to admit I'm still on the fence on this one. While it's possible we went, why did we not return for several decades?


Because there was no free cheese when we got there.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I think this coming winter will be the true determining factor of whether the Covid is over or not. Right now the weather is warm. Everyone is outside and most restaurants/events have open windows if not still outdoor seating.
> 
> We will see when folks start spending more time indoors and are around one another again if the new variants of Covid are able to take a stronghold and once again force us back into another shut down.


Yep. I think you're 100% correct. 

Flu combined with Covid could be quite lethal. We lucked out and didn't get a flu season last year due to the Covid-19 precautions in place. I hope the anti-vaccine people will at least get a flu shot this year so they don't have to try and survive Covid-19 with an active case of seasonal influenza. If they don't, well, then 2022 might be a little less annoying in their absence.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> A woman carrying her baby into the 20th week has a 12% chance of miscarriage, until she is vaccinated at which point it rises to 82%.


And where exactly did you get this from?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> All these entities have their reasons to promote an overblown hoax. From the hospital's point of view, even if you died in a motorcycle accident, if you also had covid in your blood the hospital could claim $13,000 on the insurance. And you'd be counted as a covid death.


And if you get the Death Counter moving up fast, people will stop asking questions and believe everything you say.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yep. I think you're 100% correct.
> 
> Flu combined with Covid could be quite lethal. We lucked out and didn't get a flu season last year due to the Covid-19 precautions in place. I hope the anti-vaccine people will at least get a flu shot this year so they don't have to try and survive Covid-19 with an active case of seasonal influenza. If they don't, well, then 2022 might be a little less annoying in their absence.


There were several flu’s circulating last year. Creating statistics have left you with a false impression. 
if you believe that, you must also believe the cure for the common flu has always been known.

are you advocating continuing restrictions to prevent the 80k+ flu deaths coming in 2022?

or will we just designate every future flu as a Covid variant and then give Fauci credit for eradicated the flu?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> There were several flu’s circulating last year. Creating statistics have left you with a false impression.
> if you believe that, you must also believe the cure for the common flu has always been known.
> 
> are you advocating continuing restrictions to prevent the 80k+ flu deaths coming in 2022?
> ...


You have a negative post-to-like ratio.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> And where exactly did you get this from?











DEPOPULATION ALERT: Shocking new study reveals covid vaccine TERMINATES 4 out of 5 pregnancies via "spontaneous abortions"
 

A shocking new study published in the New England Journal of Medicine reveals that when pregnant women are given covid vaccinations during their first or second trimesters, they suffer an 82% spontaneous abortion rate, killing 4 out of 5 unborn babies. This stunning finding, explained below, is s




www.naturalnews.com





Feel free to disagree. Perhaps you can provide a source proving that this vaccine hasn't killed more people than all other vaccines in the last thirty years combined.

More: Dr. Peter McCullough: Covid vaccines are killing babies in the first trimester at an astonishing rate... an "atrocity" to vaccinate expectant mothers


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Literally hundreds of millions of people all over the world have received this vaccine since January, and Tinfoil McLunatic over here is asking for absolute proof that it hasn't killed everyone who got it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> DEPOPULATION ALERT: Shocking new study reveals covid vaccine TERMINATES 4 out of 5 pregnancies via "spontaneous abortions"
> 
> 
> A shocking new study published in the New England Journal of Medicine reveals that when pregnant women are given covid vaccinations during their first or second trimesters, they suffer an 82% spontaneous abortion rate, killing 4 out of 5 unborn babies. This stunning finding, explained below, is s
> ...


That's not exactly a reputable news source. But you already know that.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Literally hundreds of millions of people all over the world have received this vaccine since January, and Tinfoil McLunatic over here is asking for absolute proof that it hasn't killed everyone who got it.


I really like your avatar. The Liar In Chief. At the moment he was telling everyone that he never had sex with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. Quite appropriate. 

And now you're spouting off your own whopper that I said everyone taking the vaccine has died. Typical liberal. Reading comprehension much? Try again bud.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's not exactly a reputable news source. But you already know that.


Oh, poisoning the well. Did you invent that? Very effective. 

I'll bet you are in the tribe of people that declare that men can have babies just as well as women. And that there are 57 genders and you better not question mine!

None of the websites I read will promote any type of total garbage like that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> At the moment he was telling everyone that he never had sex with that woman, Miss Lewinsky.


So! We're back to pointing the finger at the Clintons, are we?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You have a negative post-to-like ratio.


Not here for popularity.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> So! We're back to pointing the finger at the Clintons, are we?


No, but thanks for playing. I've got to polish up on my fallacious arguments to keep up with you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> I really like your avatar. The Liar In Chief. At the moment he was telling everyone that he never had sex with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. Quite appropriate.


That's right. He was impeached for lying about getting a BJ from some woman who was more than happy to give him a BJ. Kind of embarrassing, but much better than getting impeached for trying to shake down a foreign government (Ukraine) or inciting a deadly riot (January 6th) because of being a sore loser.

Trump got impeached twice, because he hates America.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That's right. He was impeached for lying about getting a BJ from some woman who was more than happy to give him a BJ. Kind of embarrassing, but much better than getting impeached for trying to shake down a foreign government (Ukraine) or inciting a deadly riot (January 6th) because of being a sore loser.
> 
> Trump got impeached twice, because he hates America.


What was it about Trump you didn't like - the peace, or the prosperity? (before Covid) 

And did you thank Trump for the vaccines? They wouldn't happen this fast without him.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> And did you thank Trump for the vaccines? They wouldn't happen this fast without him.


Trump had nothing to do with the scientists developing the vaccine. Pfizer took no money from Operation Warp speed, instead investing $1.5 billion of their own money into developing the vaccine because Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla didn't want his scientists constrained by a government bureaucracy:









Transcript: Pfizer CEO Dr. Albert Bourla on "Face the Nation," September 13, 2020


The following is a transcript of an interview with Pfizer CEO Dr. Albert Bourla that aired Sunday, September 13, 2020, on "Face the Nation."




www.cbsnews.com





Moderna did take government money, but since Pfizer already developed their own vaccine without it, Trump's decision to hand over taxpayer dollars had no real effect on the outcome of a prompt vaccine discovery.

By the way, I thought you conservatives were all against handing out government money? Then again, you conservatives talk about how you "back the blue" until it's a Capitol Police Officer stopping you from killing members of Congress.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> What was it about Trump you didn't like - the peace, or the prosperity? (before Covid)


Oh, you mean the prosperity that Obama handed him, after inheriting the train wreck that happened at the end of the Bush administration.

Or do you mean the gains that Trump made by extorting one of our allies?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean the prosperity that Obama handed him, after inheriting the train wreck that happened at the end of the Bush administration.
> 
> Or do you mean the gains that Trump made by extorting one of our allies?


Obama presided over 8 years of sucky economies for a REASON.
Trump presided over 3 years of thriving economies for a REASON.

The China virus crap should've lasted the original 15-to-30 days we were promised. Sucky governors, mostly blue-state, crushed their economies over a common cold with a 99.7% survival rate, median death age of 80, and grossly inflated mortality numbers.

Now post-China virus, Senile man will preside over another sucky economy for a REASON.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Obama presided over 8 years of sucky economies for a REASON.
> Trump presided over 3 years of thriving economies for a REASON.


You are obviously living in a different reality than I am.

The stock market did some very lovely things during the Obama years. It bottomed out in early March of 2009, and then went up from there until the pandemic came along.

The same pandemic that Trump made worse by downplaying the dangers from it.

Did the lockdowns make matters worse than they needed to be? Yes, very possibly they did. I've never been in favor of them. Every job that someone is depending on is "essential."

But telling people to not wear masks was completely unconscionable. And it was all to make himself look better.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> The China virus crap should've lasted the original 15-to-30 days we were promised.


You should have known that Trump "promises" are just nothing but lies. The China virus lasted much longer because Trump thought we needed to do nothing about it, but gargle Clorox and stick UV bulbs down our throats.

Now that a grown adult is in charge of everything, the transmission rate is way down in the Blue States that took their vaccine, while the Delta variant is surging in the Trump States where bleach and tanning bulbs are still in demand.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

rkozy said:


> You should have known that Trump "promises" are just nothing but lies. The China virus lasted much longer because Trump thought we needed to do nothing about it, but gargle Clorox and stick UV bulbs down our throats.
> 
> Now that a grown adult is in charge of everything, the transmission rate is way down in the Blue States that took their vaccine, while the Delta variant is surging in the Trump States where bleach and tanning bulbs are still in demand.


Yes, more cases of No symptoms, mild symptoms or moderate symptoms where the individual recover fully. If YOU are vaccinated why do you give one shit about those that aren't?? If they decide to go without it's on them. Go about your business and stop making this political. Now, go online and see if qualify for more handouts. That's obviously why you vote Dem.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

rkozy said:


> You should have known that Trump "promises" are just nothing but lies. The China virus lasted much longer because Trump thought we needed to do nothing about it, but gargle Clorox and stick UV bulbs down our throats.
> 
> Now that a grown adult is in charge of everything, the transmission rate is way down in the Blue States that took their vaccine, while the Delta variant is surging in the Trump States where bleach and tanning bulbs are still in demand.


When you mention drinking bleach, you undermine all credibility. Why debate someone who distorts and/or takes out of context in such an obvious manner?

Are you male or female? I can see how many females are put off by Trump's tweets, willing to overlook and even surrender a sizzling economy because of it.

If you are male, you're def a beta. Trump is the ultimate alpha male, and draws the hatred/jealousy of beta's. Beta males often have a visceral dislike for him, to the point of irrationality. I know a couple who won't even say the man's name.

True: Uber drivers are on the low end of the economic ladder, making them statistically more likely to vote Democrat. Success eludes them. Maybe one day, your life will turn around and you'll understand the awesomeness of entrepreneurship and limited government. The maturity to look beyond personality, and instead see results.

BTW, did you _really _vote for a man who is so blatantly senile? There aren't even words.... Want to take a guess as to when his cognitive impairment will force him to step aside? Hope you get used to the cackling.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> BTW, did you _really _vote for a man who is so blatantly senile?


No, I didn't vote for Trump. He was the guy who said George Washington seized airports from the British.






Airports didn't exist until the early 1900s. Trump actually thought planes were used to fight the Revolutionary War. I'm sure in his Alzheimer's-riddled mind they were, but the history books prove him wrong.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> If YOU are vaccinated why do you give one shit about those that aren't?? .


The unvaccinated will keep the disease going, meaning more death, and more mutations in the virus. This will lead to a breakdown in the vaccine's efficacy, which will lead to more death, more lockdowns, more mask mandates, and more whining from weaklings such as yourself who are afraid of science. That means you'll throw more tantrums like little children when you're once again asked to help stop a deadly ongoing pandemic.

I've already spent 18 months watching man-babies like you poop your diapers over a public health crisis. I'd like to see it all stop sooner rather than later.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Masks are the biggest joke and fraud of my lifetime. Matter (respiratory waste) goes three ways:


through the mask
around the mask
back into your lungs

Is matter destroyed? Hell no. Yet, you arseholes (mostly leftists) imposed them on us - even on children, who are not vectors of transmission and impervious to the China virus.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Masks are the biggest joke and fraud of my lifetime. Matter (respiratory waste) goes three ways:
> 
> 
> through the mask
> ...


Right before the next time you go under the knife, I'm sure you'll tell the surgeon and all the surgical technicians how stupid they are for wearing masks in the OR, because they don't stop the spread of infection.

You, an Uber driver, know much better than people who have advanced medical degrees.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

rkozy said:


> The unvaccinated will keep the disease going, meaning more death, and more mutations in the virus. This will lead to a breakdown in the vaccine's efficacy, which will lead to more death, more lockdowns, more mask mandates, and more whining from weaklings such as yourself who are afraid of science. That means you'll throw more tantrums like little children when you're once again asked to help stop a deadly ongoing pandemic.
> 
> I've already spent 18 months watching man-babies like you poop your diapers over a public health crisis. I'd like to see it all stop sooner rather than later.


Look at the facts F Face.. Efficacy my ass. Stop listening and watching state news. The MEDIA is the VIRUS ! ! !


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Right before the next time you go under the knife, I'm sure you'll tell the surgeon and all the surgical technicians how stupid they are for wearing masks in the OR, because they don't stop the spread of infection.


That's to keep the spittle from entering the patient's incision as they talk to each other.

But you compared driving Uber with being a surgeon?? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha

You NEVER addressed my point, meaning you have no rebuttal !! Masks are pointless and only make you sicker. Your germs are all retained on that little piece of crud touching your face. Whilst your "dirty" breath goes around or through the damn mask, or back into your lungs. YUCK.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

rkozy said:


> No, I didn't vote for Trump. He was the guy who said George Washington seized airports from the British.


Beta males have a visceral hatred/jealousy for the ultimate alpha male, Trump.

All his life, Trump got women, power, money, fame.
You drive Uber for $9 an hour, whining in a forum to strangers.

Yep, you have reason for your jealousy and hatred.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> did you _really _vote for a man who is so blatantly senile?


No, I voted against the guy who's a compulsive liar.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

The interesting thing about the vaccinated versus the unvaccinated, is that it's in the vaccinated group that the virus has a fertile ground to mutate. It's called immune escape by Dr. Geert Vanden Bosche and others. By vaccinating an extremely large population with the same vaccine it forces the virus to mutate or die. It has millions of walking laboratories in which to work out the solution. It's a different situation than in an unvaccinated person with an intact immune system.

Just today I'm hearing about the Lambda mutation from Peru, the Delta variant which arose in India, and horrors, the Epsilon variant from California. Hoo boy.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy to wear my mask and expect pax too as well.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> The interesting thing about the vaccinated versus the unvaccinated, is that it's in the vaccinated group that the virus has a fertile ground to mutate.


You have this backwards.

In the vast majority of vaccinated people, the infection either doesn't take place at all, or is very short in duration.

The fertile ground for mutations is in the so-called long haulers. The people who have active covid infections for months. That doesnt happen to the people who are vaxxed.

In fact, getting vaccinated has been known to _resolve_ a long hauler situation. That's the case with a former moderator on this site.

That's not because it makes the covid infection go underground. It's because it helps the body kill off the infection.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

So there you have the two opposing theories. I'm not making mine up, this is what is being said by the majority of the doctors that have been then censored and erased from the internet. We've had long haulers for many, many months. But what proves my point is that this circus parade of mutations didn't happen until the massive vaccination roll out. How do you explain that?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> But what proves my point is that this circus parade of mutations didn't happen until the massive vaccination roll out. How do you explain that?


The obvious explanation is that both the development of the vaccines and the arising of the covid variants take time. The fact that they happened at the same time doesn't mean the vaccines caused the mutations.

The first covid variant was detected in a sample taken in September 2020:









SARS-CoV-2 Alpha variant - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I voted against the guy who's a compulsive liar.


But biden got in anyway.



Christinebitg said:


> You have this backwards.
> 
> In the vast majority of vaccinated people, the infection either doesn't take place at all, or is very short in duration.


You have it backwards.
It's really unfortunate how you blindly accept the propaganda.

In the UK, the majority of Covid deaths (62%) are coming from those that have been vaccinated versus those that are not vaccinated.

Finally a mainstream media, Wall Street Journal, eluded to it and reported what has been known for awhile.
_"...almost half of the country’s recent Covid-19 deaths are of people who have been vaccinated. "_
(I guess they weren't ready to commit to the 62% number from the studies, but it's a start in revealing the truth)

_"But doctors and scientists aren’t sounding the alarm about the apparently high proportion of deaths among the vaccinated population."_

Sad, but not surprising. 
Despite evidence staring them in the face, these "scientists" will still claim the experimental vaccines are safe and 95% or whatever effective.

And I will say again, as my other post quoting Nobel Prize Virologist Luc Montagnier was censored and removed, the widespread use of the experimental vaccines are creating the variants at a more rapid rate.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And I will say again, as my other post quoting Nobel Prize Virologist Luc Montagnier was censored and removed, the widespread use of the experimental vaccines are creating the variants at a more rapid rate.


That's right, both Nobel Prize Virologist Luc Montagnier and immunologist Dr. Geert Vanden Bosche were saying similar things. Also the creator of mRNA technology Dr. Robert Malone, whose very existence is being scrubbed from history as we speak, his accomplishments being attributed to someone else. He's been un-personed by George Orwell.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> In the UK, the majority of Covid deaths (62%) are coming from those that have been vaccinated versus those that are not vaccinated.


I'm sorry, that's just bullshit.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Finally a mainstream media, Wall Street Journal


Every, and I do mean EVERY, mainstream news source that I see says that the vaccines are almost 100% guaranteed to prevent death or serious illness from covid.

So in other words, I simply DO NOT believe that the Wall Street Journal reported that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Every, and I do mean EVERY, mainstream news source that I see says that the vaccines are almost 100% guaranteed to prevent death or serious illness from covid.


I know. Concerning isn't it?
I also know pointing out to people like you, the facts, science, truth about the experimental vaccines (not really vaccines but gene therapy) as you will just dismiss anything you don't WANT to believe.



Christinebitg said:


> So in other words, I simply DO NOT believe that the Wall Street Journal reported that.


I quoted straight from the article, but you've made it clear that you will only believe the propaganda spewed out from mainstream media.
How does one reason with someone who believes CNN and MSNBC are factual, reliable sources? 
It can't be done. You are too far gone.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> But what proves my point is that this circus parade of mutations didn't happen until the massive vaccination roll out. How do you explain that?


The B.1.1.7. variant (also known as the UK variant) was already spreading through England in September 2020. That was months before the first vaccines were even being administered.









COVID Variants: What You Should Know


The new variants (originally called strains) raise questions: Are these coronaviruses more contagious? Will the vaccines still work? Are there different things you should do to keep safe?




www.hopkinsmedicine.org





The facts are not on your side, because you're simply making up facts that never existed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> quoted straight from the article


Show me. Give me a link to the original article, or a date and page reference.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They did thier job. Tricking you back to driving. Than what 1 month from now. . It surges when they want it to....all tricks


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> They did thier job. Tricking you back to driving. Than what 1 month from now. . It surges when they want it to....all tricks


Those surge tricks existed long before COVID-19 did. People drove then, too. What is your point?

If you don't want to drive for Uber/Lyft, delete the app and go about your life. I don't like eating asparagus. I don't log onto AsparagusEaters.net and tell everyone there how they've been duped into eating something they shouldn't like. Get a life!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Say what you want big mouth. I got 7 years 21k trips. I am just telling people how it is. No one forces me to turn on the app. These tricks are not the same. I could prove how and why. But why on a b.s forum watched by all


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> You should have known that Trump "promises" are just nothing but lies. The China virus lasted much longer because Trump thought we needed to do nothing about it, but gargle Clorox and stick UV bulbs down our throats.


Trump was right about the UV light therapy as well. But continue your denial, it's entertaining.

"Our team has shown that administering a specific spectrum of UV-A light can eradicate viruses in infected human cells (including coronavirus) and bacteria in the area while preserving healthy cells,” stated Dr. Pimentel of Cedars-Sinai. Ali Rezaie, MD, one of the inventors of this technology states, “Our lab at Cedars-Sinai has extensively studied the effects of this unique technology on bacteria and viruses. Based on our findings we believe this therapeutic approach has the potential to significantly impact the high morbidity and mortality of coronavirus-infected patients and patients infected with other respiratory pathogens. We are looking forward to partnering with Aytu BioScience to move this technology forward for the benefit of patients all over the world.”

Exhibit 99.1 Aytu BioScience Signs Exclusive Global License with Cedars-Sinai for Potential Coronavirus Treatment


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveGNV said:


> Trump was right about the UV light therapy as well. But continue your denial, it's entertaining.
> 
> "Our team has shown that administering a specific spectrum of UV-A light can eradicate viruses in infected human cells (including coronavirus) and bacteria in the area while preserving healthy cells,” stated Dr. Pimentel of Cedars-Sinai. Ali Rezaie, MD, one of the inventors of this technology states, “Our lab at Cedars-Sinai has extensively studied the effects of this unique technology on bacteria and viruses. Based on our findings we believe this therapeutic approach has the potential to significantly impact the high morbidity and mortality of coronavirus-infected patients and patients infected with other respiratory pathogens. We are looking forward to partnering with Aytu BioScience to move this technology forward for the benefit of patients all over the world.”
> 
> Exhibit 99.1 Aytu BioScience Signs Exclusive Global License with Cedars-Sinai for Potential Coronavirus Treatment


But that isn't evidence. That is just an SEC filing. Elizabeth Holmes had an SEC filing too for her pretend tech.

That different frequencies can destroy bacteria and viruses is nothing new. Royal Rife made a lot of claims in this area. He even built a machine that he claimed would kill any virus whose frequency he dialed into the machine. And there are multiple accounts of experimenters trying all sorts of different frequencies on the human body back when people first started messing around with electricity. Most anti-quackery laws came out of that time period. Dermatologist use UV light to treat many skin issues because UV light kills bacteria. This is proven tech. There are numerous medical treatments revolving around different frequencies of sound, of light, and of electricity.

But an SEC filing isn't evidence of efficacy.


----------



## i.weedshare.tech (Jul 11, 2021)

yup
never taking my mask off
gotta pay to see my pretty mug cuz no camera will ever see my face again
not for covid lmao for the weirdo cameras 
neck gaiter will have me looking like a bank robber every where I go
trillions in surevellence down da tubes
thanks covid


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

i.weedshare.tech said:


> yup
> never taking my mask off
> gotta pay to see my pretty mug cuz no camera will ever see my face again
> not for covid lmao for the weirdo cameras
> ...


Mort was ahead of his time.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> Trump was right about the UV light therapy as well. But continue your denial, it's entertaining.


As another commenter has already stated, there is exactly zero published research on how UV lights have cured people of COVID. Once there is peer-reviewed data in the NEJM or similarly credentialed papers stating that UV lights can cure people of COVID, then you can do a victory lap.

Trump once thought hydroxychloroquine saved everyone from COVID as well, but that turned out to be more of his fake science.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IDriveGNV said:


> "Our team has shown that administering a specific spectrum of UV-A light can eradicate viruses in infected human cells (including coronavirus) and bacteria in the area while preserving healthy cells,” stated Dr. Pimentel of Cedars-Sinai.


Let me (pardon my pun) "enlighten" you on this one.

The guy is not actually in fact associated with that hospital.

Go look it up.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's right. He was impeached for lying about getting a BJ from some woman who was more than happy to give him a BJ. Kind of embarrassing, but much better than getting impeached for trying to shake down a foreign government (Ukraine) or inciting a deadly riot (January 6th) because of being a sore loser.
> 
> Trump got impeached twice, because he hates America.


Trump hates America?

You don’t need to support Trump to see that is ridiculous.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh, you mean the prosperity that Obama handed him, after inheriting the train wreck that happened at the end of the Bush administration.
> 
> Or do you mean the gains that Trump made by extorting one of our allies?


If you demonstrated the ability to see beyond black and white, I would consider your opinions more seriously.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> The interesting thing about the vaccinated versus the unvaccinated, is that it's in the vaccinated group that the virus has a fertile ground to mutate. It's called immune escape by Dr. Geert Vanden Bosche and others. By vaccinating an extremely large population with the same vaccine it forces the virus to mutate or die. It has millions of walking laboratories in which to work out the solution. It's a different situation than in an unvaccinated person with an intact immune system.
> 
> Just today I'm hearing about the Lambda mutation from Peru, the Delta variant which arose in India, and horrors, the Epsilon variant from California. Hoo boy.


In the years before 2020, all of these variants were called the common cold.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You have this backwards.
> 
> In the vast majority of vaccinated people, the infection either doesn't take place at all, or is very short in duration.
> 
> ...


The vaccination does not prevent you from getting the virus, nor does it protect you from getting symptoms. Every reputable organization including the vaccine companies have stated there is only one benefit to the vaccine; to reduce symptoms and hopefully prevent hospitalization.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> The B.1.1.7. variant (also known as the UK variant) was already spreading through England in September 2020. That was months before the first vaccines were even being administered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov




Since this is a “UK variant” and it hit the US is Jan 2021, logic says it was in the UK in 2020.
Per the CDC obviously.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> As another commenter has already stated, there is exactly zero published research on how UV lights have cured people of COVID. Once there is peer-reviewed data in the NEJM or similarly credentialed papers stating that UV lights can cure people of COVID, then you can do a victory lap.
> 
> Trump once thought hydroxychloroquine saved everyone from COVID as well, but that turned out to be more of his fake science.


No one claims UV light can prevent Covid or cure it. People are just trying to point out that the media twisted Mr. trumps words and you all fell for it.

you are taking words out of context which is exactly how this misinformation started.

But don’t listen to me. As some idiot here pointed out I don’t have enough likes on my profile to understand common sense.ffs


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> No one claims UV light can prevent Covid or cure it. People are just trying to point out that the media twisted Mr. trumps words and you all fell for it.
> 
> you are taking words out of context which is exactly how this misinformation started.


Trump was offering up UV light as a potential cure, claiming it cleared it up one minute. He also suggested "injection inside" a person with disinfectant.






Make all the excuses you like, he offered idiotic medical advice that is not being used by any credible doctor or medical institution, because it would kill a person instantly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> to reduce symptoms and hopefully prevent hospitalization.


wrong. Reduce all of that and deaths.

Noodle 99% of those in the hospitals right now are unvaccinated. Same percent for deaths. 

Take a while noodling it. Avoid Fox Clown News while noodling.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wrong. Reduce all of that and deaths.
> 
> Noodle 99% of those in the hospitals right now are unvaccinated. Same percent for deaths.
> 
> Take a while noodling it. Avoid Fox Clown News while noodling.











you continue to politicize a virus while the information I posted above confirms exactly what I said. By the way, this information is directly from the CDC

I got the MMR vaccine. I have never contracted mumps or rubella. Same thing for the polio vaccine. Covid vaccine is a completely different story because it is not a traditional vaccine. The Covid vaccine provide some protection but does not fully immunize you

Regarding your comment about Fox News; you don’t know me so you don’t know what I watch. Since I don’t have cable TV I’d have to say your information is a typical response when you don’t have actual facts to back up your position. Actually you don’t even have a position beyond attacking other people.

The more I read the more I am convinced that you are sitting 24 seven in front of news opinion shows and repeating your drivel.

anytime you would like to discuss the numerous Covid issues on an adult level we can take them one at a time provided we both agree to bring factual information. I would really like you to engage so I can learn more about your position and perhaps I can change my viewpoint.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Trump was offering up UV light as a potential cure, claiming it cleared it up one minute. He also suggested "injection inside" a person with disinfectant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most importantly, let me thank you for finally posting the actual video. Did you listen to it?

in no part of that video did Mr. Trump give medical advice to any of the public. He mentioned questions he posed to doctors and he offered some additional ones in the video. All his comments were about research and none of his comments were directed toward the public stating there is a solution.

Good on you for posting the video. Now maybe people will stop talking about this stupid topic.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wrong. Reduce all of that and deaths.
> 
> Noodle 99% of those in the hospitals right now are unvaccinated. Same percent for deaths.
> 
> Take a while noodling it. Avoid Fox Clown News while noodling.


Are you aware that the testing protocol has changed since January?

I recommend looking into that further before you make ridiculous comments about who’s in the hospital and for what reason.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wrong. Reduce all of that and deaths.
> 
> Noodle 99% of those in the hospitals right now are unvaccinated. Same percent for deaths.
> 
> Take a while noodling it. Avoid Fox Clown News while noodling.











Santa Clara County’s COVID-19 deaths fall by nearly a quarter with new methodology


The downward correction follows a similar move in Alameda County last month.




www.mercurynews.com




There are massive reductions to previously reported death numbers one county at a time. 
These revisions, while understated(I ca explain) , signify a glaring problem with earlier counting methodologies.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> in no part of that video did Mr. Trump give medical advice to any of the public. He mentioned questions he posed to doctors and he offered some additional ones in the video. All his comments were about research and none of his comments were directed toward the public stating there is a solution.


Trump showed just how little he understands the human body in that clip. Medical doctors have known for centuries that you can't do what Trump was suggesting in that video. Even better, most people with just an ounce of common sense knows that disinfectants aren't medicines. Viruses are infectious diseases that degrade organ function, not pockets of dirt and grime that can be washed away like the grease stain on your George Foreman grill.

Trump is an idiot, and he was correctly ridiculed for even suggesting such measures held promise for beating COVID-19.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wrong. Reduce all of that and deaths.
> 
> Noodle 99% of those in the hospitals right now are unvaccinated. Same percent for deaths.
> 
> Take a while noodling it. Avoid Fox Clown News while noodling.


Covid hospitalizations are less than the acknowledged “false positive “ margin of error.
Zero-covid is a television myth.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Trump showed just how little he understands the human body in that clip. Medical doctors have known for centuries that you can't do what Trump was suggesting in that video. Even better, most people with just an ounce of common sense knows that disinfectants aren't medicines. Viruses are infectious diseases that degrade organ function, not pockets of dirt and grime that can be washed away like the grease stain on your George Foreman grill.
> 
> Trump is an idiot, and he was correctly ridiculed for even suggesting such measures held promise for beating COVID-19.


You can listen to someone ask a question and then ridicule the person claiming the question was more than it was. I’m wasting time talking to you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You can listen to someone ask a question and then ridicule the person claiming the question was more than it was. I’m wasting time talking to you.


There is such a thing as asking a dumb question, and Trump proved it in spades with that video.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Trump showed just how little he understands the human body in that clip. Medical doctors have known for centuries that you can't do what Trump was suggesting in that video. Even better, most people with just an ounce of common sense knows that disinfectants aren't medicines. Viruses are infectious diseases that degrade organ function, not pockets of dirt and grime that can be washed away like the grease stain on your George Foreman grill.
> 
> Trump is an idiot, and he was correctly ridiculed for even suggesting such measures held promise for beating COVID-19.


I just played the video in Starbucks and the next table asked me to play the “inject bleach” video next. 
I explained that this is the infamous video just before I asked them to please mind their ****ing business.

just one more example of sheep listening to opinion shows on television and not actually listening to the words. You are still maintaining Trump told you to inject bleach when the video clearly shows that he was talking to medical doctors about potential research.

incidentally, the only way that we know those therapies don’t work is because the therapies are used in other applications and were tested with Covid.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> There is such a thing as asking a dumb question, and Trump proved it in spades with that video.


This video was from early in the pandemic.

I was always taught that there are no dumb questions in a crisis.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> There is such a thing as asking a dumb question, and Trump proved it in spades with that video.


Am I now to believe that you agree Trump never told the public to inject bleach and all the liberal media shows are lying to you?

if so, welcome to your first day in the world of common sense


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Santa Clara County’s COVID-19 deaths fall by nearly a quarter with new methodology
> 
> 
> The downward correction follows a similar move in Alameda County last month.
> ...


I posted Santa Clara and Alameda because you should be very familiar with them.
Especially since you live in alameda county.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Am I now to believe that you agree Trump never told the public to inject bleach and all the liberal media shows are lying to you?


Trump's followers believe whatever musings Trump may have. He is a deity in their world. If Trump suggested disinfectants would be a promising cure, they wouldn't wait for the liberal scientists at some liberal medical college to prove him right. They'd just go out to the store, buy some bleach, and have faith that Trump was correct:









Drinking Bleach Doesn’t Cure Coronavirus. So Why Do It?


Drinking bleach is dangerous and won't protect you from Covid-19. Why do some people think it makes sense?




www.forbes.com





Trump said something stupid, and stupid people thought he was brilliant for saying it. People died as a result.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Trump's followers believe whatever musings Trump may have. He is a deity in their world. If Trump suggested disinfectants would be a promising cure, they wouldn't wait for the liberal scientists at some liberal medical college to prove him right. They'd just go out to the store, buy some bleach, and have faith that Trump was correct:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411867255403470852


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trump killed people with his stupid ideas. Granted, most of the stupid people he killed were probably going to vote for him regardless, but they are still people he killed by positing stupid theories about how disinfectants can double as medical treatment.

Stupid people really can't think logically. It's like believing the vaccine is a plot by the government to control everyone, yet insisting that Trump should get all the credit for creating said vaccine. When a feeble brain tries to come up with original thoughts, this is usually what comes out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> all of these variants were called the common cold


Sorry, the common cold doesn't kill 500,000 Americans in a year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> The vaccination does not prevent you from getting the virus


Yes, actually in most cases, the vaccines actually DO prevent infection from taking place.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, the common cold doesn't kill 500,000 Americans instead.


Diamondraider is more into "feeling" he is right about things, instead of actually observing empirical data, like mortality stats from years 2019 and prior.

You could try to make someone of limited intelligence like Diamondraider understand what excess mortality is, but that would take a tremendous amount of patience. It requires some knowledge of statistics and science. When your world is centered around believing every thought which emanates from Donald Trump's mouth, such an understanding is impossible to acquire.

Diamondraider doesn't understand the 95% confidence interval, because he is 100% sure Donald Trump is the Mouth of God.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, the common cold doesn't kill 500,000 Americans in a year.


Neither did covid


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Diamondraider is more into "feeling" he is right about things, instead of actually observing empirical data, like mortality stats from years 2019 and prior.
> 
> You could try to make someone of limited intelligence like Diamondraider understand what excess mortality is, but that would take a tremendous amount of patience. It requires some knowledge of statistics and science. When your world is centered around believing every thought which emanates from Donald Trump's mouth, such an understanding is impossible to acquire.
> 
> Diamondraider doesn't understand the 95% confidence interval, because he is 100% sure Donald Trump is the Mouth of God.


What is this, Opposite Day?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Diamondraider is more into "feeling" he is right about things, instead of actually observing empirical data, like mortality stats from years 2019 and prior.
> 
> You could try to make someone of limited intelligence like Diamondraider understand what excess mortality is, but that would take a tremendous amount of patience. It requires some knowledge of statistics and science. When your world is centered around believing every thought which emanates from Donald Trump's mouth, such an understanding is impossible to acquire.
> 
> Diamondraider doesn't understand the 95% confidence interval, because he is 100% sure Donald Trump is the Mouth of God.


You might want to look at Standard deviations before you assume your confidence interval.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Diamondraider is more into "feeling" he is right about things, instead of actually observing empirical data, like mortality stats from years 2019 and prior.
> 
> You could try to make someone of limited intelligence like Diamondraider understand what excess mortality is, but that would take a tremendous amount of patience. It requires some knowledge of statistics and science. When your world is centered around believing every thought which emanates from Donald Trump's mouth, such an understanding is impossible to acquire.
> 
> Diamondraider doesn't understand the 95% confidence interval, because he is 100% sure Donald Trump is the Mouth of God.


Identifying a mischaracterization is not the same as “supporting” a specific person.

I support truth and accuracy. That is why I don’t need slogans to manage my healthcare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Covid hospitalizations are less than the acknowledged “false positive “ margin of error.
> Zero-covid is a television myth.


you didn't debunk anything I posted.

Simple math, those in the hospital are not vaccinated. Those dying OF covid are not vaccinated.

You are not very good at noodling. Just saying.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> signify a glaring problem with earlier counting methodologies.


again. you debunked nothing. Provided no facts.

Deal with the facts. That is the point of noodling before replying.

Please explain why nearly everybody in the hospital and dying of Covid are not vaccinated?

Please try hard to explain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> anytime you would like to discuss the numerous Covid issues


What I have asked of you and yet to hear: please explain why nearly all those hospitalized and dying of Covid are not vaccinated.

It is a real simple question. I suspect you don't like the answer, hence the silence. 

Nuff said.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You might want to look at Standard deviations before you assume your confidence interval.


How cute. You're pretending to suggest you can talk about statistics.

You might want to look at the Journal of the American Medical Association, and the abnormally high mortality data from March 1, 2020 through January 2, 2021:



https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2778361


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Neither did covid


You have nothing to back that up, other than the rantings of a compulsive liar.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> again. you debunked nothing. Provided no facts.
> 
> Deal with the facts. That is the point of noodling before replying.
> 
> ...


I will explain after you noodle a little and show me where’s you got your data.

I’m calling bullshit


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> What I have asked of you and yet to hear: please explain why nearly all those hospitalized and dying of Covid are not vaccinated.
> 
> It is a real simple question. I suspect you don't like the answer, hence the silence.
> 
> Nuff said.


The silence was called sleep. it gets dark earlier here in eastern California.

show me your data and I will answer your question. The answer is probably in your data

You continue to oppose me but I’ve provided cdc information many times here.

instead, you and others assign political motives to simple debate. You lack facts.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> How cute. You're pretending to suggest you can talk about statistics.
> 
> You might want to look at the Journal of the American Medical Association, and the abnormally high mortality data from March 1, 2020 through January 2, 2021:
> 
> ...


So you missed the point entirely. Not surprised.

this article is an interpretation of statistics that have already been called into question.

death matching has added many deaths that were not caused by covid.

you know this.

Also, I’ve never said covid wasn’t a serious virus. I’ve said it is not nearly as serious as the media, big pharma, and Fauci devotees want you to think.

noodle “CT changes to covid testing methodology” to get a better idea of reality.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> What I have asked of you and yet to hear: please explain why nearly all those hospitalized and dying of Covid are not vaccinated.
> 
> It is a real simple question. I suspect you don't like the answer, hence the silence.
> 
> Nuff said.


I see you added “nearly”

Enough moving of the goalposts. Uber on.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You have nothing to back that up, other than the rantings of a compulsive liar.


I posted two examples; alameda county and Santa Clara county. There are many more to come.

on a related topic,why are you so obsessed about a man that has been out of office for 6 months?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you didn't debunk anything I posted.
> 
> Simple math, those in the hospital are not vaccinated. Those dying OF covid are not vaccinated.
> 
> You are not very good at noodling. Just saying.


Exaggeration is not the same as fake.

I maintain the covid death count is exaggerated. I’ve never said the virus is fake.

btw, as of this weekend, I am a 2-time covid survivor. Assuming you believe the PCR interpretations made by our “trustworthy” labs. 

Apparently I just survived the “deadly” delta variant, aka the common cold.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you didn't debunk anything I posted.
> 
> Simple math, those in the hospital are not vaccinated. Those dying OF covid are not vaccinated.
> 
> You are not very good at noodling. Just saying.


Straw man argument over and over.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, actually in most cases, the vaccines actually DO prevent infection from taking place.


There is no scientific method that can prove your statement. Unless you go back to Germany circa 1942


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Also, I’ve never said covid wasn’t a serious virus.


Let's see now...

About a day or two ago, you said:
"In the years before 2020, all of these variants were called the common cold."

So which is it?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Let's see now...
> 
> About a day or two ago, you said:
> "In the years before 2020, all of these variants were called the common cold."
> ...


And I still believe that. As always satire and sarcasm or not recognized by the humorless liberals

covid testing claims that I’ve had Covid twice. I believe I had it once that lasted eight weeks and this weekend I had the common cold. The $15/hr lab tech disagrees


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> And I still believe that. As always satire and sarcasm or not recognized by the humorless liberals


Pick one. Either you believe it, or that it's satire.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Pick one. Either you believe it, or that it's satire.


I believe the delta variant et al are the common cold/flu. 

We did not eliminate flu last year. We misdiagnosed all flu cases and called them covid.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Pick one. Either you believe it, or that it's satire.


My statement was sarcasm/satire thereby meaning I did not believe the statement. 


My lord. It takes 6 messages for you to “get it”


God bless your SO


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> We did not eliminate flu last year. We misdiagnosed all flu cases and called them covid.


Donald Trump had to be admitted to Walter Reed for the flu? Sounds like he's a pretty weak guy if he can't handle a simple flu without spending four days at an army medical hospital.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Donald Trump had to be admitted to Walter Reed for the flu? Sounds like he's a pretty weak guy if he can't handle a simple flu without spending four days at an army medical hospital.


Mr Trump might want a refund after a deeply unsatisfying time living in your head. 

FYI—Mr Biden is our president.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Mr Trump might want a refund after a deeply unsatisfying time living in your head.


Sounds like Mr. Trump might want a refund for all those highly-paid doctors who misdiagnosed his flu as COVID-19.

Of course, Trump didn't pay for any of those doctors. The American taxpayer did. Somehow, I don't think that technicality would stop Trump from trying to obtain a refund for services he never paid for.

Trump should also retain your services as his personal doctor, since you know so much about infectious diseases. He might even let you work around your Uber schedule.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Sounds like Mr. Trump might want a refund for all those highly-paid doctors who misdiagnosed his flu as COVID-19.
> 
> Of course, Trump didn't pay for any of those doctors. The American taxpayer did. Somehow, I don't think that technicality would stop Trump from trying to obtain a refund for services he never paid for.
> 
> Trump should also retain your services as his personal doctor, since you know so much about infectious diseases. He might even let you work around your Uber schedule.


You are delightful. God bless


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You are delightful. God bless


That's your comeback?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's your comeback?


Oh. Thank you for believing I can be a doctor. Bless you child.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's your comeback?


As for Mr Biden and Mr Trump, they are both fine old men and I have argued in favor of both at one time or another. 


You want me to join the political debate. There is no debate. Trump was president. Biden is president. 


If you want to debate policy, that is a different story and I say “let’s take it to the appropriate forum”


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Oh. Thank you for believing I can be a doctor. Bless you child.


I believe that you believe you can be a doctor.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> If you want to debate policy, that is a different story and I say “let’s take it to the appropriate forum”


That's just it. You aren't debating policy. You are summarily dismissing actual facts from actual credentialed organizations, and replacing it with a tinfoil-hat conspiracy that has no basis in reality whatsoever.

You aren't capable of debating policy, because empirical data is like Kryptonite to you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's just it. You aren't debating policy. You are summarily dismissing actual facts from actual credentialed organizations, and replacing it with a tinfoil-hat conspiracy that has no basis in reality whatsoever.
> 
> You aren't capable of debating policy, because empirical data is like Kryptonite to you.


What was the original topic, ffs?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Sorry. My primary job and my career is rooted in data analysis/logistics/supply chain/CPI index
> Your barking up the wrong tree sonny.


I wasn't aware that supply chain management was a branch of epidemiology. That ought to be a huge shock to everyone working in a warehouse.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I wasn't aware that supply chain management was a branch of epidemiology. That ought to be a huge shock to everyone working in a warehouse.


You sound lovely. But I’m quite sure there are many things you are unaware.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I wasn't aware that supply chain management was a branch of epidemiology. That ought to be a huge shock to everyone working in a warehouse.


Counting is an under-rated skill.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Counting is an under-rated skill.


Creative counting, even more so.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Creative counting, even more so.


The way you make up stuff with no supporting documentation, I bet.

Doctors and researchers have actual standards and peer-review guidelines to contend with. That's why you would fail in anything but counting boxes around the warehouse.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uberring isn't the only thing I do while wearing a mask, knowimsayin?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Trick or treating is the other.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I maintain the covid death count is exaggerated.


history will show you are completely wrong. if any, the count is way under what it actually turns out to be.

But, you do you. kay?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> history will show you are completely wrong. if any, the count is way under what it actually turns out to be.
> 
> But, you do you. kay?


Hmmm you live in a county that has already reduced the previously reported death count by 25% and I post a link to you local paper, ffs.

Now you don’t be;I’ve the experts because it changes the doom n gloom narrative. Btw…you conveniently went silent when presented with the facts. But now your back to sling mud. 

As a reminder:


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> View attachment 604483
> 
> 
> Hmmm you live in a county that has already reduced the previously reported death count by 25% and I post a link to you local paper, ffs.
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Hmmm you live in a county that has already reduced t


methinks your map skills are a bit broken. Try again? My entire life I've lived in a 20 sq mile rectangle. Santa Clara isn't in that rectangle. sheesh.

but, I stand by what i said. In the years to come the death from Covid will increase, not decrease as your opinion is trying to state.

Now, noodle where I live, kay? 

do better.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> View attachment 604484





SHalester said:


> history will show you are completely wrong. if any, the count is way under what it actually turns out to be.
> 
> But, you do you. kay?


Alameda County—-home to the first major revision DOWN of previously reported deaths!

25% reduction!

and that is without evaluating the poor Calibration standards for PCR testing.

@SHalester don’t you live in alameda????? 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> methinks your map skills are a bit broken. Try again? My entire life I've lived in a 20 sq mile rectangle. Santa Clara isn't in that rectangle. sheesh.
> 
> but, I stand by what i said. In the years to come the death from Covid will increase, not decrease as your opinion is trying to state.
> 
> ...


As always, you stopped reading after the headline…you are a real piece of work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> @SHalester don’t you live in alameda????? 🤯🤯🤯


sorry, what part of your map skills is broken was confusing? My entire life I've lived in a whopping 2 counties. Alameda ain't one of them.

Strike 2.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> methinks your map skills are a bit broken. Try again? My entire life I've lived in a 20 sq mile rectangle. Santa Clara isn't in that rectangle. sheesh.
> 
> but, I stand by what i said. In the years to come the death from Covid will increase, not decrease as your opinion is trying to state.
> 
> ...


During your break from rideshare, perhaps get a paper route. Then you can keep up with your local news.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> perhaps get a paper route


funny you would mention that. I was in elementary school when I had a paper route. Got up at 4:30am 7 days a week. Weekdays was at school by 8:05am.

I see you have given up on your mistake. Which is so easy to figure out, but I wanna see you suffer first.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> sorry, what part of your map skills is broken was confusing? My entire life I've lived in a whopping 2 counties. Alameda ain't one of them.
> 
> Strike 2.


Oops. I guess I made a mistake. My apologies.

I will contact Santa Clara and alameda counties and tell them the @SHalester has rejected the covid count correction and the county health officers must immediately add more deaths to the numbers


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> funny you would mention that. I was in elementary school when I had a paper route. Got up at 4:30am 7 days a week. Weekdays was at school by 8:05am.
> 
> I see you have given up on your mistake. Which is so easy to figure out, but I wanna see you suffer first.


I think we can avoid the covid death reduction articles for 3 or 4 more pages while we discuss Dougherty vs Dougherty valley.

you are so clever.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> discuss Dougherty vs Dougherty valley.


that's Dougherty Valley. ok, I'll be kind. You can actually click a members location and it will pull up a map, FYI.

otherwise, strike 3. yoourrrrrrrr oouuutttt.

And again, covid deaths worldwide under reported but in some years from now THAT will be reported.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that's Dougherty Valley. ok, I'll be kind. You can actually click a members location and it will pull up a map, FYI.
> 
> otherwise, strike 3. yoourrrrrrrr oouuutttt.
> 
> And again, covid deaths worldwide under reported but in some years from now THAT will be reported.


On a truly serious note, are you aware of the CT & artifact standards that were changed specifically for covid, and then changed back for vaccinated people only?

I believe you would begin to see the problems with this pandemic if you dig into testing alone.

Rachel Wollensky inadvertently confirmed the PCR testing problems live on CNN while trying to explain why 223 deaths of fully vaccinated people were reported.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I believe you would begin to see the problems with this pandemic if you dig into testing alone.


I believe nearly all cased of Covid today are from unvaccinated ding dongs. Same is true with deaths from Covid.

Nothing else matters.
btw, nobody said the vaccines were 100% effective. Did you read that someplace? Hear it on Fox Clown News? Oh, can't be, they are totally against all vaccines.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> We misdiagnosed all flu cases and called them covid.


Quite frankly, I would say that's about the dumbest thing I've seen all year. Covid is not the flu.

I had influenza type A in March of 2020. It was bad enough as it was. But it's not the same virus.

And yes, to answer your next obvious inane question, I did have a lab test that determined what it was that I had.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Quite frankly, I would say that's about the dumbest thing I've seen all year. Covid is not the flu.
> 
> I had influenza type A in March of 2020. It was bad enough as it was. But it's not the same virus.
> 
> And yes, to answer your next obvious inane question, I did have a lab test that determined what it was that I had.


Another straw man argument.
I never said covid was the flu. 

I said “misdiagnosed “

I offered to engage on the science.

I offered factual evidence that data is being corrected in some places already.

I provided a video (different thread) of the current cdc director confirming exactly what I maintained.

and for a 🍒 on top, you think I’m going to askyou if you were tested. TESTING IS WHERE WE WENT OFF THE RAILS.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I said “misdiagnosed “


Oh sure... Because you don't actually believe the facts. Especially the inconvenient ones.

Like Trump was hospitalized for covid. Yeah sure, he was misdiagnosed. NOT!

Like the fact that AT LEAST 600,000 people in the U.S. have died from it.

Did you have it? We don't actually know, because you don't believe that corona virus disease actually exists. So even if they told you that you had it, you'd lie about that.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh sure... Because you don't actually believe the facts. Especially the inconvenient ones.
> 
> Like Trump was hospitalized for covid. Yeah sure, he was misdiagnosed. NOT!
> 
> ...


You are confusing me with someone else. I certainly believe the virus exists and I’ve never debated Mr Trump’s health issues.

your sidekick in this thread was the person the brought up Mr Trump’s hospital visit.

I hope you realize you are employing the same tactics as many of the crazy left and right lunatics out there. Create a position, assign it to a random person, and then attack them with your created position.

For some reason you have a fetish with our previous president. I hope you can move on.

And there is not a doctor in this country that believes “600,000 people died FROM Covid” Choose your words carefully on these big issues please. Unless you are being intentionally ambiguous to create more tangential debate points. If that is the case, carry-on.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> . Covid is not the flu.


idk. @BigRedDriver told us back in March 2020 it WAS just the flu. Over and over. So many times, in fact, it became truth. hahahahahha assuming you drink Trump cool aid. 🙄


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> And there is not a doctor in this country that believes “600,000 people died FROM Covid”


I'm not confusing you with anybody. I'm very clear that you're a covid denier.

Even if YOU don't believe 600,000 people in this country have died from contracting covid, your statement is very clearly false. Because there are plenty of doctors who believe that.

Personally, I believe there are a lot more than that. Because the totals of how many people have died is much more than 600,000 above normal. That just means that there are people who died from it that did NOT have a covid diagnosis.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not confusing you with anybody. I'm very clear that you're a covid denier.
> 
> Even if YOU don't believe 600,000 people in this country have died from contracting covid, your statement is very clearly false. Because there are plenty of doctors who believe that.
> 
> Personally, I believe there are a lot more than that. Because the totals of how many people have died is much more than 600,000 above normal. That just means that there are people who died from it that did NOT have a covid diagnosis.


Explain cdc director wollensky’s comments on the difference between “from” and “with”

Since she is my source, you are impeaching HER! 

wow. Just wow.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SHalester said:


> idk. @BigRedDriver told us back in March 2020 it WAS just the flu. Over and over. So many times, in fact, it became truth. hahahahahha assuming you drink Trump cool aid. 🙄


Correct. And apparently I speak from experience since my blood test came back showing I have the antibodies. I have no clue when I had it, been healthy as a horse since this whole thing started.

Go figure


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Explain cdc director wollensky’s comments on the difference between “from” and “with”
> 
> Since she is my source, you are impeaching HER!
> 
> wow. Just wow.


Sorry, since you've contradicted yourself so many times in this thread, I don't believe anything you say


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Sorry, since you've contradicted yourself so many times in this thread, I don't believe anything you say


The End


----------

